# Favorite buffing compound?



## dhammis (Aug 23, 2010)

I know everyone has their own preferences and what works great for one may not work great for another, but I'm curious what people like about the buffing compound they use.  I'm also curious if anyone has tried the acrylic blue buffing compound that PSI is selling and if it's any different than something you can get elsewhere.

As somewhat of a proof of concept I picked up a small two wheel set from Harbor Freight with an unlabeled white and red compound bars.  So far I've used the white and it does seem to make them shine a little bit more.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 23, 2010)

I use red and white for buffing but most times I use plastic polish rather then buff. I use it on my CA finish as well as any acrylic or PR blanks.


----------



## Wheaties (Aug 23, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> most times I use plastic polish rather then buff. I use it on my CA finish as well as any acrylic or PR blanks.



 +1.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 24, 2010)

I have buffing compounds that are also used in metal finishing,  primarily  I use White diamond and plastic polish


----------



## joeatact (Aug 24, 2010)

I use red sometimes follow it with white


----------



## bradh (Aug 24, 2010)

Meguiar's Mirror Glaze; Show car glaze, #7;


----------



## glen r (Aug 24, 2010)

In addition to Huts products I've also used the liquid compound that is used to clean up the haze on plastic headlights.  It seems to work as good as the more expensive stuff that is sold specifically for pens.  The final polish is always a couple of coats of Turtle Wax ICE.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 24, 2010)

I really like the Meguire's mirror finish, too! I use mirror or plastix right after Novous II (which is becoming increasingly difficult to find as it is no longer being made).


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 24, 2010)

Blue Magic Metal Polish from my local auto parts store. IMHO, leaves a better finish than Novus....


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 24, 2010)

After my sanding is done I use some One Step or Weimans metal polish to remove any of the circular marks that are left then I go to the buffer and buff with Tripoli if needed and finish with white diamond . Yes that is going backwards but I buff in a different direction then I polish which I find gives me a better finish , then I top it off with some Kiwi Natural shoe polish .


----------



## Alexanderpens (Aug 24, 2010)

I just use renaissance wax. It's a little expensive, but worth it.


----------

